# Pretty Certain Now



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, well I am fairly certain that my EH is having an affair. He says that he isn't seeing anyone, as much as I want to believe him, he is a master manipulator. I was suppose to go and pick up my son today after his weekend visit. I told him I would come by after I went to the gym and that I would text him on my way. Well the text I sent didn't go through and when I got there he wasn't there, however his car was. So I call him to see where and when to pick up my son and he tells me he is at work. Im not sure how he could have gotten to work without his car, so I am pretty sure now that he is NOT at work but is in fact with the OW. I, of course, did not call him on this or push the issue in any way. If he is seeing someone else why is he telling me he wants to work on the marriage but needs time, and sending me messages that say he thinks he wants to be with me. Is he just keeping me on the line in case things don't work out with the OW??? I am so confused and don't know how to make myself just let go and move on. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Maybe his car is busted?

I dunno.


----------



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

It works but there is no insurance on it which is why he says he isn't driving but he honestly doesn't have a whole lot of people that will drive him places so I don't know what to think now


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

What are your reasons for thinking he's in an affair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

